# Find DVR



## Fogyreef (May 7, 2020)

How do you navigate to the DVR to see what's recorded, or is that not available and you just browse what's on the various menus?


----------



## Scooter Scott (Jun 1, 2015)

It doesn’t support their DVR


----------

